# Beer Style of the Moment: June 2013



## Spiesy (31/5/13)

Just wondering what styles people are really enjoying right now? What's doing it for you?

Disclaimer:

I'm aware we're in May; but we're closer to June, the beginning of winter. It would be nice to compare the results found in here to the beginning of other seasons.
Sorry, can't fit all styles in. If you don't think the style you're digging fits any of these categories - you'll have to vote 'other', or not vote at all. Of course, feel free to mention what style it is in the thread, regardless.
I know that selecting one style only may be a little tricky for most, me included... it is what it is, and should yield some interesting (or non-interesting) results.
Cheers.


----------



## warra48 (31/5/13)

Pity there is not the facility for multiple choice.
Most of us would be into more than one style concurrently.

I would also have voted Porter and APA, but could click only one option.


----------



## Spiesy (31/5/13)

warra48 said:


> Pity there is not the facility for multiple choice.
> Most of us would be into more than one style concurrently.
> 
> I would also have voted Porter and APA, but could click only one option.


There is the ability, but it's disabled.

I thought one choice would provide more a more conclusive poll result.


----------



## Spiesy (31/5/13)

I'm interested to see if people's taste in beer changes with the season... and I'm generally interested in English v American popularity - selfish reasons, of course.


----------



## brad81 (31/5/13)

I've recently polished off an English Pale Ale, just kegged an American Pale Ale, and now pitched fresh this morning a 2 can of Coopers Stout and Coopers Dark Ale.

I haven't really been taking into considerations the seasons up until now, might brew an AG Irish Red next.


----------



## Spiesy (31/5/13)

I'm going to attempt my first Porter tomorrow.

Stone & Wood's "Stone" beer has really got me in the mood for some roasted malts... what a ripper of a beer.


----------



## JDW81 (31/5/13)

I'm also enjoy a good dunkelweizen this time of year. For me it is a good cold weather quaffer.


----------



## tanukibrewer (31/5/13)

Brewing an ag stout tmw.mmmm roasted malt


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/13)

i do see alot of threads for the odd dunkelwizen, i have not brewed one in years, use to be my favourite style

i'm all about scotch ales at the moment, can't get enough, every second or third batch for almost a year


----------



## Spiesy (31/5/13)

25 votes, only one US Pale Ale... and only one US IPA. Interesting.


----------



## Womball (31/5/13)

Kegged my first Sweet Stout the other day and just tried it tonight.........I think I found another favourite! Vote 1 for the APA however.


----------



## KingKong (31/5/13)

Dark malty beers.... num num num


----------



## Byran (31/5/13)

I really enjoy creamy caramelly English browns and American ambers at the moment.......and voted as such :chug:


----------



## Nick JD (31/5/13)

I have an Imperial IPA and a Galaxy APA on tap, a German Pils and a Maibock waiting for kegs.

Next up is a Citra IPA and a Boh Pils.

If forced, I like an IPA and a Pilsner.


----------



## Northside Novice (31/5/13)

Sour Belgian slits and keep em cumming please x


----------



## yum beer (31/5/13)

Really enjoying the darker side of late, IPA's, porter, stout...
Brewed a Sam Smith India Ale clone today, 380gm Marris roasted for 15mins, wasn't that a damn fine smell, smoke pouring from the oven, wife would have died if she was home. Really want to get this nailed then time for a few lagers to prep for summer.
Last 4 brews have all been pommy, ale, amber, 2 Ipa's......its like escape to the country at my place.


----------



## iralosavic (31/5/13)

Lagers (general) then the rest ales? I know it's winter, but come on! Plenty of nice styles. I've got a Baltic porter (lager if you didn't know), Munich Dunkel (also a lager), Marzen and two Belgian Dubbels. The lagers will be conditioned until summer and the Belgians until next winter.

As for commercial drops, I tend to hit up the stouts, porters, ruby reds and the occasional chewy English ale (general), but default to an amber lager if I'm thirsty.


----------



## iralosavic (31/5/13)

Actually you know what I picked up a sixer of Matilda bay Minimum chips, just because I've not had it before, and it was quite nice. The characteristics of a Vienna with the hop flavour and aroma you'd expect in an APA. I can only drink a few ales in as many days, else the yeast in suspension tends to make me sick, so I favour lagers, but it just makes ales (particularly things like Dubbels) a nice treat.


----------



## Nibbo (1/6/13)

Love me browns...what else can i say?


----------



## queenslandah (1/6/13)

go the brown


----------



## Spiesy (1/6/13)

iralosavic said:


> Lagers (general) then the rest ales? I know it's winter, but come on! Plenty of nice styles. I've got a Baltic porter (lager if you didn't know), Munich Dunkel (also a lager), Marzen and two Belgian Dubbels. The lagers will be conditioned until summer and the Belgians until next winter.
> 
> As for commercial drops, I tend to hit up the stouts, porters, ruby reds and the occasional chewy English ale (general), but default to an amber lager if I'm thirsty.


Well, seeing that nobody (yourself included) has voted lager - I see no reason to expand on the "Lagers (general)" category just now.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/6/13)

I had two cubes of Altbier to ferment but decided they fit perfectly as amber ales if I dry hop them. Threw one on Wy Greenbelt and the other on some harvested Coopers yeast. Greenbelt will most likely get a dose of cascade/citra at dry hopping. Undecided what to do with the coopers version. Maybe some Northdown and Williamette. So many options!


----------



## mje1980 (1/6/13)

KingKong said:


> Dark malty beers.... num num num


These are my fave all year round!!. Ran out of MO not long ago, but found a heap of Best Munich, so made a Munich porter. Fermented with burton ale. Smells unreal from the fermentor. Can't wait to drink it.


----------



## tazman1967 (1/6/13)

I have turned to the dark side for Winter. Drinking English Milds, Porters and Stouts..
A black IPA is due for a go very soon as well.


----------



## Samuel Adams (1/6/13)

On the Ambers & Browns now but will be drinking Porters, Stouts & Belgians when it gets a bit colder.


----------



## rehab (12/6/13)

Black IPA F*d out so a normal Pale this weekend coming Zythos 10 minute IPA to be specific. The style of the moment seems to be Saisons despite it being wintery. I may give that new dry yeast a nudge shortly!


----------

